#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

:    MHN  - 
 :    (  )  
 : 25  2005
  : ONGC     

      1974    160      .      NA  1976                 3            
MHF     1978


MHN      1981
MHW      1995
                 (satellite wellhead platforms )    
        multi-purpose support vessel  MSV     See More:

----------


## Mohamed

MHF-MHN-MHW-NA  























                ,        .             MHN  


       .     MHN     22   362       NCY

----------


## Mohamed

Enchova Central

 :     Enchova Central
 :   - 
 :24  1988
  :   Petrobras

         .        1984                  37            20 
      1988                                 .
                       ,        .


 







             33      .
       1988  18

----------


## Mohamed

.           ,                     .




1-   ( Arabdrill 19 (AD19


 :   (  19)  
 :    
 : 30  2002
  : 

      1983           Promet        (   ) .             .
                             .!
                                   .








 ( Arabdrill 19 (AD19



             .             2.5                      2007

----------


## Mohamed

-     Al Mariyah

 :  (   NDC )  
 :    (  -   )
 : 15  2000
  :    

     2000               .       ,                                   




           64        8  
  2006      6

----------


## Mohamed

:  ( ) 
 : 
 :1989

   1989                      .                        
                   ,             


     1992

----------


## Mohamed

Mighty Servant 2

:    Mighty Servant 2   (Dockwise)
 : 
 :1999

                .     1983       .                   .                       
  1999                 








       .                             17

----------


## Mohamed

Ocean Ranger

 :   ( ODECO)   
 :  J-34    
 : 15  1982
  : 

             Semi-Submersible                  
                             1976     
                       100     110 

   1983        J-34   160         14                     

            Sedco  706                  





       .





  Ocean Ranger




   84

----------

